# Pl81t grace



## dncarreira

So I own a new pl81t, aka grace, 57mm model.

It's been 2 very difficult weeks trying to get anything good from it, but after some despair I'm now more hopefull this is a nice machine.

It's difficult to get enough extraction since it channels like crazy. I've solved by using a paper filter on top of the coffee in the filter before brewing.

I'm thinking this may be related to the shower screen and 12bar setting. The shower screen may be somewhat changed to perform with pods. Is this a possibility? If so are there any compatible screens?

The opv seems too difficult to change since I'd have to disassemble most of the machine and then unglue the opv, and get it all back together, risking damage and loosing warranty.

I'd be grateful for ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## ngldns81

I encountered same issues when I first used my Lelit Anna PL41EM, but after a couple of weeks and (give or take) a hundred grams of bean wasted I was able to pull consistent shots most of the time, with a 30-minute warming up. My 57mm basket seems to work best with a 18g dose, and some WDT contributes greatly to improve extraction and taste.

Regarding the screen, the IMS competition CI 200 shower screens - both normal IM and nano coated NT versions - are recommended since they have the same dimensions as Lelit's stock screens. I've ordered an NT from eBay and am looking forward to its delivery in mid-late February hopefully.

And since we both suffer from a less than popular 57mm size, perhaps you might want to upgrade from the stock basket to an Ascaso I.280 Precision Competition basket? They've really improved my shots, both aesthetically and practically. The only downside is it has a strict 57mm inner diameter, so regular/standard 57.35mm Lelit accessories won't fit, but I was able to source some tamper and leveler from eBay.


----------



## L&R

I would reduce pressure as well, it is not so difficult. Have in mind to apply a little heat to OPV before undoing the core. I have done it on Victoria and Elizabeth.


----------



## dncarreira

Guys I just noticed your replies. Thanks for your help.

Very glad to know the ims screens and ascaso baskets are compatible and I'm sure I'll be buying those.

The opv still frightens me a bit... There are no videos I can find about this... But I'll look into it eventually...


----------



## dncarreira

So few months afterwards. Got ims screen and ascaso basket and naked pf.

The 4 craters on top of puck are very clearly marked.

I do not think anymore pressure is a problem since using the steam wand to reduce it did not improve flavour for me. But will keep experimenting with that.

I can't see channeling in the naked pf even when the craters are visible in the puck, so now I'm thinking they may in fact be harmless.

To get some single origin to be drinkable I have to go to extremes in extraction times with very fine grind, reaching over 1 min, sometimes with ratios 2.5 or 3x. Temperature has to be at least 102C. I'm guessing a 5C drop from boiler temp to brew temp.

What you guys are doing? Does this relate?


----------



## ngldns81

dncarreira said:


> So few months afterwards. Got ims screen and ascaso basket and naked pf. The 4 craters on top of puck are very clearly marked.
> 
> I do not think anymore pressure is a problem since using the steam wand to reduce it did not improve flavour for me. But will keep experimenting with that.
> 
> I can't see channeling in the naked pf even when the craters are visible in the puck, so now I'm thinking they may in fact be harmless.
> 
> To get some single origin to be drinkable I have to go to extremes in extraction times with very fine grind, reaching over 1 min, sometimes with ratios 2.5 or 3x. Temperature has to be at least 102C. I'm guessing a 5C drop from boiler temp to brew temp.
> 
> What you guys are doing? Does this relate?


 Did you also have craters with stock screen, or it's just the IMS? I used to have some with the stock screen, and the IMS CI 200 NT turns out to be not that great by itself. Reason is it bends downward when being screwed in, caused by its shorter elevation than the stock screen's. So my solution was to attach it with the stock screen being on the outside and screw both in, resulting in a shower-like water dispersion and no craters which I consider a positive outcome. And regarding the craters, no they did not cause any channeling nor bad taste as far as I remember, just a wetter/messier puck back then.

Too fine grind and too long extraction in my experience could burn the grounds and destroy the acidity/sweetness in single origins*. I haven't been able to find exact information on temp offset in Lelit 50s/VIP lines, but since their boilers are similar in both material and volume to that of Gaggia Classic I'm guessing (also) approximately 8 Celsius degrees.

_*My preference is 30s extraction, 1:2 ratio. Below is the extraction from 18g of Kenya Rukera medium roast a few days ago, using naked portafilter & Ascaso basket. The sweetness was clear and lingering._


----------



## dncarreira

@ngldns81 I again, sorry for the looong delay...

Very interesting... I don't get the nice spotted crema like yours. Mine is more darker larger spots, not so diffuse as yours.

So if you estimate an 8C drop, what's the temp you configure the PID for?

Thanks for your tips!


----------



## ngldns81

dncarreira said:


> @ngldns81 I again, sorry for the looong delay...
> 
> Very interesting... I don't get the nice spotted crema like yours. Mine is more darker larger spots, not so diffuse as yours.
> 
> So if you estimate an 8C drop, what's the temp you configure the PID for?
> 
> Thanks for your tips!


 Now it's my turn to apologise for the looong delay. I had been working from home the entire April, and my home network did not respond well to the Coffee Forums UK domain for some unknown reason.

To answer your question, unfortunately I haven't got the chance to config it yet. The XMT7100 PID controller I bought off AliExpress took two months to arrive, from Shenzhen all the way down to Singapore then halfway up to Ho Chi Minh City, and some other items (RTD Pt100 sensor, aluminum case for the XMT7100) are still being shipped, so it'll probably take another couple of months before I could have the PID installed on my Lelit Anna. However the manufacturer's user manual (page 7) for PL41*T*EM (same boiler) suggests 95C as the default temperature, so perhaps I'll start with that.


----------

